# Amazing GB Gold and Bronze - freestyle dressage medal pics :)



## Joeyjojo (9 August 2012)

Just got back from the most fantastic afternoon - absolutely buzzing, but here are a few pics I took of the medal ceremony.


----------



## Daffodil (9 August 2012)

Wow thank you.  These are really lovely.   What a day you must have had!!


----------



## Trolt (9 August 2012)

You must have had an amazing seat! Fantastic pictures, thank you


----------



## jaijai (9 August 2012)

Brill pics. Just waiting for my daughter to get home from there to see what pics she managed to get. I couldn't get the day off from work but being such a lovely mummy paid for her ticket and she went with a friend.


----------



## Feathered (9 August 2012)

Brilliant pics, what an awesome day to have been there!


----------



## freckles22uk (9 August 2012)

Fantastic photos....


----------



## Izzwizz (9 August 2012)

Amazing pics, it must have been tear jerking to be there at that Ceremony.  Lucky you !


----------



## Joeyjojo (9 August 2012)

Thank you all! I was lucky enough to get a ticket at 11am this morning 

The seat was fantastic (where all the corporate sponsors and IOC officials were) and had the most amazing time. It was so nerve wracking but absolutely wonderful when we found out she'd won. So proud to be British right now


----------



## stolensilver (10 August 2012)

Lovely photos. Thankyou for sharing them.


----------



## atlantis (10 August 2012)

I was there too. The experience comes a close third to having my daughter and getting married. I was jumping and screaming and hugging strangers just like people said I would. What an amazing victory for an AMAZING horse and rider trained beautifully by an AMA ing guy. 

Loved it. Fab pics better than mine I was the other side.


----------

